# Rumor mill...post your latest iStuff rumors here....



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Two new iPads, maybe coming in January? I love rumors...

iPad 3 rumor mill: two new iPads planned for January, says report
http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/29/ipad-3-two-models-january/

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd like to see a 7" iPad. Perfect for reading (for those of us that don't mind LCD screens. Like me). I already have an iPad and don't feel like getting another one, though.


Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Doesn't seem like anything that would make me want to move from my iPad 2.

No interest in a smaller screen tablet personally as I do a lot of reading of pdfs, comics etc. and find the 9.7" screen already a little too small for my needs personally.  But that would be a good option for people who want a more portable LCD tablet and don't have any regular uses that necessitate a bigger screen.

The linked article says that's not coming though, and it's just two models with better screens and better cameras.  I'm fine with the iPad 2 screen and find the iPad 2 camera's fine for Skype/Facetime which is all I use a tablet's camera's for.  Any pictures or videos I'll take with my digital camera or iPhone 4s.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Doesn't seem like anything that would make me want to move from my iPad 2.
> 
> No interest in a smaller screen tablet personally as I do a lot of reading of pdfs, comics etc. and find the 9.7" screen already a little too small for my needs personally. But that would be a good option for people who want a more portable LCD tablet and don't have any regular uses that necessitate a bigger screen.
> 
> The linked article says that's not coming though, and it's just two models with better screens and better cameras. I'm fine with the iPad 2 screen and find the iPad 2 camera's fine for Skype/Facetime which is all I use a tablet's camera's for. Any pictures or videos I'll take with my digital camera or iPhone 4s.


I agree. I'm totally satisfied with my iPad 2. My Fire fills any gaps between my iPad and my K3!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Two new iPads, maybe coming in January? I love rumors...
> 
> iPad 3 rumor mill: two new iPads planned for January, says report
> http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/29/ipad-3-two-models-january/
> ...


Sorry Betsy, but there seems not to be much substance behind that rumour: http://www.cultofmac.com/137354/two-ipad-models-at-2012-macworld-rumor-now-debunked-report/


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thought that seemed odd as most rumors have suggested that the iPad 3 will be an "iPad HD."  That it will have the retina screen (or something comparable) that he iPhone 4 and 4s has and cost more and be geared more toward people who need a high res screen for photo and video editing, or just want the best screen for watching movies etc.

That still wouldn't get me to upgrade as I don't do any of that kid of stuff with my iPad 2.  I mainly just use it to read newspapers and magazines, surf the net, check e-mail, read and mark up PDFs for work, check my calender and simple stuff like that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

manou said:


> Sorry Betsy, but there seems not to be much substance behind that rumour: http://www.cultofmac.com/137354/two-ipad-models-at-2012-macworld-rumor-now-debunked-report/


I'm not invested in the rumors. Just in spreadin' them. LOL! Haven't read a rumor yet that was entirely true and most of them have very little truth. But I do love a good one.


Whatever happens, I'll consider getting an iPad 3 to replace my original iPad. Or perhaps pick up an iPad 2 from someone who wants a 3.

Betsy


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

jmiked said:


> I'd like to see a 7" iPad. Perfect for reading (for those of us that don't mind LCD screens. Like me).


That's the rumor I heard. That would be really tempting for me, but now that I have a GT 7" I might be able to withstand the temptation, but probably not...LOL


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lots of rumors in recent days (in Washington Post and other major newspapers/websites).  Just focused on iPad 3 coming in March or so and having an HD screen.  No word on smaller screen model.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been seeing the articles about production of the iPad 3.  Seems pretty certain that it will be available in March. It's being said it will have a quad-core processor, retina display, and LTE 4G network compatibility.  It's also being said that the iPad 2 may still be offered (at a lower price) when the 3 rolls out.  It will be interesting to see how it plays out and what the iPad 3 looks like.  I may be in the market to upgrade my first gen.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

planet_janet said:


> It's also being said that the iPad 2 may still be offered (at a lower price) when the 3 rolls out.


I do think that's very likely. They need a cheaper model to help compete with cheaper tablets like the Fire and the Nook tablet. They won't be able to match prices, but some would probably opt to pay say $350 for a 10" iPad 2 vs. $200-250 for a 7" Fire/Nook if they want a bigger screen, or want access to the iOS app store etc.


----------

